# CDs won't burn



## Caesius (Nov 6, 2005)

CDs: Memorex 52x CD-Rs
Writer: HP DVD Writer 840b
Software: DeepBurner

Okay, so... Why won't my Memorex CDs burn? This computer is pretty new so I don't see why it would have trouble detecting CD-Rs. It's worked fine with my Maxell CD-Rs (which I believe were 40x-48x) but it either won't detect or won't burn to my 52x Memorex CD-Rs. These weren't cheap CD-Rs either (there were less expensive CD-Rs right next to them but I got these just to make sure I got quality) and I'm only burning at 24x out of a maximum of 40x. What the hell is going on? I have 100 of these CDs and I am going to be pissed if they don't work with this drive. 

I've updated my drivers to the best of my ability (though this one update requires either a blank floppy or blank CD to boot, and I have neither a floppy drive nor compatible CDs... The update notes don't say anything about CD-R compatibility anyway). I've tried ~6 CDs from two different packs. Some of them are consistently detected as blank CDs and "burn" (though it never actually burns anything to the disk; the write fails and the disk seems to remain completely blank), while others are consistently not detected (as far as I could see; though I doubt this has anything to do with the CDs themselves being defective).


I just don't get it. I've only had this computer since April and I bought these CDs in June. Why would Memorex manufacture 52x CDs if they're only marginally better than 48x CDs (my drive can only burn at 40x anyway) and they aren't compatible with drives manufactured just a few months beforehand? If anyone has a REASONABLE solution to this problem (i.e. don't have me download an update that needs to be burned to CD) then it'd be much appreciated. I'm going to be peeved if I have to go out and buy more CDs just to get these to work (I already have 100, I don't think I need any more), and particularly so if the driver update doesn't work anyway.


----------



## ElvisROCKS! (Aug 22, 2006)

Isn't it ironic that they want you to install the firmware upgrade for the player via the player, which is probably already having problems to begin with, that's why you'd be updating it, or via an outdated technology that doesn't come with most systems anymore? HP should have sent someone to spy on the latest advances in technologies while they were spying on their employees.

I had problems with Memorex DVD's, I think the Memorex line is crap. I had to update my firmware, now it's hit and miss with recording on the garbage. Other CD's/DVD's write no problem. Last time I buy their coasters.

I know you don't want to hear it, but you need to go to http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-40561-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN and download the firmware update and apply it. You will need to borrow a usb floppy drive, burn it from a different computer to cd and install, whatever, but there's probably going to be no way to get around the update. This update came out in May, a month after you bought the system.

Another option may be to download the update, run it and use the floppy drive option to copy the files to a thumb drive. There may be an option in your system's bios to boot from a usb device, so it could boot using that thumb drive and install the update?

Just a thought.


----------



## spruce (Mar 2, 2003)

Try burning at slower speed,4 or 8 if that wont help buy one VERBATIM cd-d and burn 
at a slow speed, See if that helps.


----------



## spruce (Mar 2, 2003)

What program are you using .NERO?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

spruce said:


> What program are you using .NERO?





> CDs: Memorex 52x CD-Rs
> Writer: HP DVD Writer 840b
> Software: DeepBurner


----------



## Caesius (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, that royally sucks... I guess I'll have to go hunting for that USB floppy drive now and hope I can get my system to boot from it. Either that or see if I have a space CD lying around... Actually, I think I may have a Lightscribe demo CD-R from when I first bought this system. Hopefully it's still in that box that I threw in my closet.


Edit: Couldn't find that CD-R, but I did find the USB drive and some floppy disks. If I can't figure out how to get it to boot I'll just make another thread about it somewhere.


----------



## Caesius (Nov 6, 2005)

I got the firmware to update, but the CDs are still useless. My dad's going to try one of the CD-Rs on his laptop to see just how crappy they are.


----------



## spruce (Mar 2, 2003)

Do you have wmp 10 if so try to burn . [slow speed]


----------



## Caesius (Nov 6, 2005)

My dad burned to one of the CD-Rs fine using his computer. I put the CD into my DVD writer, and it had a LOT of trouble reading. It failed to read four times before it was able to read it by switching from DMA mode to PIO (I could tell because I checked in Device Manager and saw that it went into PIO, so I switched it back to DMA because (for those who don't know) PIO is an absolute pain in the neck). It probably took a total of 3 minutes for the drive to figure out that the disk contained picture files; I tried to view one of the pictures but when it took longer than 3 seconds for it to show up I exited out of it and decided not to mess with it anymore since my DVD drive apparently hates these CDs. I'd say this problem is due both to the CDs and the DVD drive: The drive for not being compatible with the CDs (I'd prefer that it be compatible with all CDs than have some fancy LightScribe feature I'll never use); the CDs for not being compatible with the drive (again, who the hell has drives that can burn at 52x? I paid more for the 52x than the 48x so I could be assured of quality and look what I get). This actually isn't the first problem I've had with this DVD writer; I once caught it in PIO mode for no apparent reason and couldn't switch back to DMA without uninstalling the controllers. It also skipped (skips?) on DVD movies. The other DVD drive is fine in those respects, but it's not a burner.

Argh...


Edit: And don't suggest that I burn in PIO. Though I will do so should I ever get desperate (and it'll probably still screw it up anyway), I won't use PIO for burning audio CDs or massive data backups. PIO is probably 1/10 as fast as DMA so burning in 40x feels like 4x (that's how I knew that something was funky with the drive when I had to switch it from PIO to DMA). And that's a really terrible waste of my time and money when I have to burn CDs like it's 2001 using 2006 technology.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> I paid more for the 52x than the 48x so I could be assured of quality and look what I get)


You paid more for the luxury of 52X, which your drive isn't even rated for.


----------

